# TDT (Terrestial Digital Television) set top box



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Hi folks where can I buy a TDT (Terrestial Digital Television) set top box please?


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Most places that sell TVs may have them, but since most new TVs have them built in, it may be tricky to find a place that stocks them...


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Thanks Mr Sat, I was curious why so few on amazon


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Gosh TV's 20% more expensive in Spain than UK.

Oh well, to use an irritating media-fueled luvvy expression, "it is what is is"


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

andyviola said:


> Gosh TV's 20% more expensive in Spain than UK.
> 
> Oh well, to use an irritating media-fueled luvvy expression, "it is what is is"


have a look hear

https://www.mediamarkt.es

https://www.worten.es/

https://www.carrefour.es/


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

tarot650 said:


> have a look hear
> 
> https://www.mediamarkt.es
> 
> ...


thanks google shop already sent me to the bottom two looking for LG 50UK6750PLD and they came out 500+ euro and just tried the first you gave and didnt see it.

my bad for having my uk vpn on so it sent me to Argos where it's £380  (but uk tv wont get me spanish tdt lol)


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

andyviola said:


> thanks google shop already sent me to the bottom two looking for LG 50UK6750PLD and they came out 500+ euro and just tried the first you gave and didnt see it.
> 
> my bad for having my uk vpn on so it sent me to Argos where it's £380  (but uk tv wont get me spanish tdt lol)


Why do you think that a UK TV won't get Spanish TDT? If you have a modern, digital UK TV and you connect an aerial to it in Spain there is no reason why you can't tune in to Spanish TV channels.


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

The Skipper said:


> Why do you think that a UK TV won't get Spanish TDT? If you have a modern, digital UK TV and you connect an aerial to it in Spain there is no reason why you can't tune in to Spanish TV channels.


amazing  I wouldnt have guessed that but thanks ! so many things have different standards per country, so this is a good rare exception then 

ah should have gone to satman before i worried 
https://www.satandpcguy.com/tdt-digital-tv-spain/will-uk-tv-work-spain/


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

The Skipper said:


> Why do you think that a UK TV won't get Spanish TDT? If you have a modern, digital UK TV and you connect an aerial to it in Spain there is no reason why you can't tune in to Spanish TV channels.


But there are some older UK TVs that are specifically set for Freeview, and will not work with other countries systems...as the first thing they look for is a Freeview signal...which obs is nt available in Spain...


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

sat said:


> But there are some older UK TVs that are specifically set for Freeview, and will not work with other countries systems...as the first thing they look for is a Freeview signal...which obs is nt available in Spain...


ah...mine is 10 year old LG.

Hmmm time for an update, decent enough excuse


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

well well well !!! Old LG came up trumps and get all TDT free channels.

It "Knows" to choose the original English soundtrack on uk/usa series and films so I get to hear/comprehend as well as see the lovely nicole kidman in big little lies 2 from Wednesday


----------

